# Poor Man Dividing



## jocat54 (Nov 3, 2017)

Using a cheap rotary index and some 1/4" x 5 1/2" acrylic discs. Drilled the holes using the DRO bolt circle function. Made 5 discs using numbers not possible with the original rotary index, up to 48. May make more if needed--they are pretty easy to make


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 3, 2017)

I really like that idea for my indexer for division plates I do not have. maybe 3/16 aluminum even


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 3, 2017)

Very nice job.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 3, 2017)

very nice, i like your thinking!!!


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 4, 2017)

Actually was wondering if something like that was possible and how to implement it. Thank you!


----------



## chips&more (Nov 4, 2017)

That is A LOT of DROing! Very nice.


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 6, 2017)

What is the "dro bolt circle hole function"?


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 6, 2017)

It is a function of some?(most)? DRO's that will give the coordinates of the xy axis to drill holes for a given diameter.
You enter your center of a cirlce x-0/y-0 and the diameter of the circle you want, the number of holes, the start and end angles.

Edit: Also known as Pitch circle diameter--probably the correct name.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 6, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> What is the "dro bolt circle hole function"?


Here's an example, although not near as busy and complicated as the plates here.  
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/easson-12b-dro-bolt-circle-function.63260/


----------



## larry4406 (Nov 7, 2017)

I am a newbie reading a lot.

I've seen the threads on using saw blades and counting teeth.

Anyone ever used a cross drilled brake rotor?  Not sure the patterns used for drilling.


----------

